# Hypo Cure with no Hormones



## vasomi (Feb 19, 2011)

Jan.2010 I was diagnosed with low thyroid, making the 4th generation of women in my family to have this issue. Why do women get this more than men anyway? I've never had kids, never been pregnant. 32 year old female...with the weight gain of 30 pounds starting almost right when I turned 30. Now I'm 45 pounds heavier than my normal weight. I refuse to start hormones, as I believe this should be a correctable condition that has a permanent CURE, not just band-aide. Recently, a friend of mine told me she raised her thyroid levels (after being diagnosed as slightly low thyroid) after taking food-grade hydrogen peroxide as described in the book One Minute Cure by Madison Cavanaugh. I have done a little bit of that but have not noticed a difference yet. Today I tried acupuncture, only for them to tell me i "may" need 5-10 sessions to be cured, (at $120 per session - they want me to come daily) but maybe more. Another friend told me about the Koyfman center in Atlanta, which is supposed to cleanse your thyroid to where you never have to take anything ever the rest of your life...but it's thousands of dollars. Is there anyone out there that has been through this and is out the other side? Can anyone out there tell me how you actually got through and don't have to take hormones the rest of your life?


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I think it's important to know the cause of your hypothyroidism. Have you had any testing, antibodies, ultrasound, utake scan? Once you have those tests done, you can look into proper treatment.

For many of us, our thyroids have been damaged by autoimmune disease or are covered with nodules which make our glands unable to produce the proper hormone. So we need to replace what we no longer make, similar to a diabetic whose pancreas no longer can produce enough insulin.

I would be leary of "wonder cures", especially since if they were so "wonderful" doctors and professionals would be recommending them.


----------



## vasomi (Feb 19, 2011)

McKenna,
Thanks for the suggestion! I am still searching for a CURE, not a cover, which I believe would be what the hormones would do. If my thyroid - for whatever reason - has become inactive, then I would like to know how to re-activate it.

My personal belief is that doctors don't really want people cured because then they'd go out of business and the whole prescription drug industry would be bankrupt, so it looks like we have different perspectives on that part. There are 2 underlying personal experiences I've had that have given me this thought that shall remain private. I have also learned that many lobbyists for the pharmaceutical industry are paid to post negatives on natural remedies just to create doubt and make people run back to their doctor.

Also, my neighbor just had a lot of blood work done for a different condition and told the registered nurse that she would be starting the H2O2 cleanse. The nurse actually told her that _she wasn't allowed to suggest it_. However, sincehugs4 my neighbor brought it up, she could talk about it and was actually excited because she had been wanting to evaluate someone on that treatment _and is a believer in it herself._


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

> I am still searching for a CURE, not a cover, which I believe would be what the hormones would do. If my thyroid - for whatever reason - has become inactive, then I would like to know how to re-activate it.


I understand your desire to find something to cure your hypothyroidism.

The reason I asked about antibody testing or ultrasound for nodules is because when a person has something like Hashimoto's, the thyroid comes under attacks which eventually destroy the thyroid itself. You will see people mention their thryoids look "scarred", "like swiss cheese", "shriveled up", etc. on their ultrasounds. That damage is irreversible and why people with Hashimoto's eventually wind up on replacement hormones.

The same is true for some nodules. My own nodule had grown and the entire upper 1/3 of my left pole had turned into this mass. It was not a seperate growth on it, but it had become the hardened, scarred tumor. That was damaged thyroid tissue that would not heal and eventually led to underproduction of hormone.

There are cases of subacute thyroiditis, which is a condition that can resolve on it's own and can be a result of a virus. I'm not familiar with this conditon so maybe someone who is can chime in.

Women who are in menopause and no longer produce hormones have the option to "cover" the symptoms by using hormones while their bodies adjust. But eventually a woman's body is designed to continue even without those hormones. The same does not apply to the thyroid when in no longer produces hormones. You cannot live without the thyroid functioning properly and any hormone supplement is not a "cover", but needed.

My point is that, IMO, it might be a good idea to have the proper testing done to see what you are dealing with first.



> I have also learned that many lobbyists for the pharmaceutical industry are paid to post negatives on natural remedies just to create doubt and make people run back to their doctor.


I am well aware of the tactics of Big Pharma, and it makes me sick. My own doctor has a permanent sign on his door that reads "NO DRUG REPS TODAY!".


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

vasomi said:


> McKenna,
> Thanks for the suggestion! I am still searching for a CURE, not a cover, which I believe would be what the hormones would do. If my thyroid - for whatever reason - has become inactive, then I would like to know how to re-activate it.
> 
> My personal belief is that doctors don't really want people cured because then they'd go out of business and the whole prescription drug industry would be bankrupt, so it looks like we have different perspectives on that part. There are 2 underlying personal experiences I've had that have given me this thought that shall remain private. I have also learned that many lobbyists for the pharmaceutical industry are paid to post negatives on natural remedies just to create doubt and make people run back to their doctor.
> ...


May I humbly suggest that you make sure you don't have thyroid cancer?

Also, have you had antibodies' tests?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Holistic medicine is driven by money as well. Just because someone practices alternatively does not mean they have your best interests at heart. There are a lot of quacks out there who will get any willing victim to pay hundreds or thousands of dollars to "cure" a condition which really requires treatment. I saw a holistic doc years ago who denied my thyroid condition in spite of bloodwork (evidence) and sold me tons of very expensive dietary supplements. Not only did those supplements not work, they left me with an untreated condition that eventually got so bad it almost killed me. I understand your concerns with big pharma, but I found that treating my thyroid allowed me to address the cause of all the problems my docs wanted to prescribe expensive pharmaceuticals to treat. If one thyroid pill a day will allow me to not need a bunch of other pills and to feel better than I have in years, I'll take it.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

vasomi said:


> Jan.2010 I was diagnosed with low thyroid, making the 4th generation of women in my family to have this issue. Why do women get this more than men anyway? I've never had kids, never been pregnant. 32 year old female...with the weight gain of 30 pounds starting almost right when I turned 30. Now I'm 45 pounds heavier than my normal weight. I refuse to start hormones, as I believe this should be a correctable condition that has a permanent CURE, not just band-aide. Recently, a friend of mine told me she raised her thyroid levels (after being diagnosed as slightly low thyroid) after taking food-grade hydrogen peroxide as described in the book One Minute Cure by Madison Cavanaugh. I have done a little bit of that but have not noticed a difference yet. Today I tried acupuncture, only for them to tell me i "may" need 5-10 sessions to be cured, (at $120 per session - they want me to come daily) but maybe more. Another friend told me about the Koyfman center in Atlanta, which is supposed to cleanse your thyroid to where you never have to take anything ever the rest of your life...but it's thousands of dollars. Is there anyone out there that has been through this and is out the other side? Can anyone out there tell me how you actually got through and don't have to take hormones the rest of your life?


So, thinking about a different disease for a minute, if you are diagnosed with diabetes type I, do you take this to "cure" you of your need for insulin?

In the case of this type of diabetes, denial does not work very long, because without insulin you cannot metabolize carbohydrates and you eventually die because of it.

If your body stops making thyroid hormone, you need to replace the hormone, just the same as you would if your pancreas stopped making insulin. You may not die from lack of thyroid hormone (although people do), but your organs will surely suffer from the lack of thyroid hormone, as every single one of them needs it to function properly, including your brain and heart.

This has nothing to do with big pharma, nor can you "cure" it.

You should seek help from a qualified medical professional.


----------

